# First time buying seeds online.



## james_black (Sep 29, 2009)

Wife and I will like to buy the following items...

.lavender
.chamomile
.peppermint
.lemon balm

Which place will you recommend?
thanks in advance


----------



## james_black (Sep 29, 2009)

29 views and nobody can help me? wow


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry, I purchase seeds from a local store. Actually, I can honestly say that I have never bought anything on-line before. I keep meaning to and just haven't gotten around to it. This site seems like a good place to start, I have their catalog. I have not ordered from there, but folks I talked to on another site have and do recommend them.

Medicinal Herb seeds From Mountain Rose Herbs

Hope that helps:flower:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

(Oh duh...this is an after-edit...I reread your post and you said you were ordering online. So ignore most of what I just wrote below, but it might help someone!)

Sorry James. I didn't respond because I don't know if you're ordering online or just going to buy them somewhere near you. And it depends if you're buying seed or plants. Now, if you happen to be within driving distance of NW Montana, I could divide my plants and give you all those and more. 

If you're ordering online, there's lots of companies. I've used Johnny's seed and Gurney's, among others, but I'm not sure right off if they have herbs/those herbs. You could do a search.

Locally, we have some greenhouses that I go to for the plants/seeds I don't feel like starting myself.

I've also seen the ones on your list for sale among the seeds at the local hardware store, and most likely Home Depot or Wal-mart.

While getting a quality plant or quality seed is important, knowing what to do with them when you get them helps a lot too. Also, what will grow well in your area depends on your climate (temps day and night, humidity, wind, etc.), your soil, rainfall/watering ability.

If there's any more specific way I can help you, please ask.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I also skip the online-purchase unless there is no way that I can find that same product locally. I prefer to put money in the pockets of those that I can talk to than putting money in the pockets of people that are faceless / voiceless / nameless.

I usually get my seeds from the local GoldenAcres Garden Center where I can pick the brains of the experts. If I am just looking for general seeds to see what will happen, I will visit Canadian Tire, Walmart or similar stores.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I get most of my heirloom seeds at Baker Creek seeds or their online catalog Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds. I have had great luck with them, and when they didn't have something I ordered in stock they gave me a CASH refund and a free packet of seeds to try. In fact usually every order has a freeby packet thrown in. Just watch out tho, it makes ya want every darn veggie they sell!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's the one I use but I just drive there since it's only about 35 minutes away.

D. Landreth Company Heirloom Seeds and Open Pollinated Seeds


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

I like HEIRLOOM SEEDS - over 1300 varieties of non-hybrid seeds including heirloom vegetable seeds, heirloom flower seeds and heirloom herb seeds..

Park Seed Company and Burpees have all those herbs too.


----------

